# Curry sauce advice



## irishsmiles

Greetings knowledgeable folks of cooking resources!
I am in need of your help,i am in somewhat of a conundrum,
I m making a prawn curry tonight,with chopped green bell pepper,chopped onion,king prawns,chopped mushroom and brown rice.

However i need ideas for the curry sauce,after examining my cupboard,I found I have curry powder medium(Schwarz),Paprika, coriander leaf,mixed herbs,sage,honey,oregano,rosemary, turmeric and even coconut oil!
Not withstanding adding milk or water to whatever curry sauce ,what would go best with the above "curry"?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Harry Cobean

irishsmiles said:


> Greetings knowledgeable folks of cooking resources!
> I am in need of your help,i am in somewhat of a conundrum,
> I m making a prawn curry tonight,with chopped green bell pepper,chopped onion,king prawns,chopped mushroom and brown rice.
> 
> However i need ideas for the curry sauce,after examining my cupboard,I found I have curry powder medium(Schwarz),Paprika, coriander leaf,mixed herbs,sage,honey,oregano,rosemary, turmeric and even coconut oil!
> Not withstanding adding milk or water to whatever curry sauce ,what would go best with the above "curry"?
> 
> Thanks so much!


firstly hello irish & welcome from manchester uk.
secondly i presume that's all you have in the cupboard & you mean which of those cupboard ingredients would work in the curry?
the curry powder has got all of the ingredients already in it(including turmeric) so i would fry off the onions,peppers & mushrooms in the coconut oil until they were softened & taking on some colour,add the curry powder & fry for a couple more minutes.add whatever liquid you've got to make the sauce(if all you've got is water or milk then i'd use water)a can of chopped tomatoes would be ideal at this stage.simmer to reduce & chuck in the prawns with some coriander leaf,then simmer til the prawns are cooked.done!


----------



## Mad Cook

Harry Cobean said:


> firstly hello irish & welcome from manchester uk.
> secondly i presume that's all you have in the cupboard & you mean which of those cupboard ingredients would work in the curry?
> the curry powder has got all of the ingredients already in it(including turmeric) so i would fry off the onions,peppers & mushrooms in the coconut oil until they were softened & taking on some colour,add the curry powder & fry for a couple more minutes.add whatever liquid you've got to make the sauce(if all you've got is water or milk then i'd use water)a can of chopped tomatoes would be ideal at this stage.simmer to reduce & chuck in the prawns with some coriander leaf,then simmer til the prawns are cooked.done!


A bit late but just a thought, if you have a can of coconut milk it would be a good substitute for milk or water. I love coconut with prawns


----------



## Desmond

I would sugest that you get a range of spices like cloves, garlic , ginger , turmeric cumin , cardamom seeds (pref green),Cinnamon and paprika. That way you can make your own sauce. Search here or elsewhere for prawn curry recipies and you will see a range of ingredients that you could use. Ginger and maybe some cream would be nice also basmati rice. You could put some coconut milk in the rice and have coconut rice. I love that one.

Desmond.


----------

